
FreeJ2ME – multiplatform open-source mobile Java emulator - jan-kleks
https://github.com/hex007/freej2me
======
jan-kleks
It seems that the emulation scene is really excited about this:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/emulation/comments/722f8i/freej2me_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/emulation/comments/722f8i/freej2me_emulator/)

There were no new mobile Java preservation efforts in quite a long time:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/emulation/comments/4o2er3/the_state...](https://www.reddit.com/r/emulation/comments/4o2er3/the_state_of_j2memidletjar_emulation_and_the/)

